# Vintage Bicycle Swap meet and 4th Reidsville Criterium,  Reidsville NC



## tpender3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Vintage Bike Swap Meet Sunday July 1st. 1pm-6pm Downtown Market Square. Bring those old Bikes and Parts to sell, trade or find that part you have been looking for. Set-up is free. Display your Bikes to show what you have. All Bikes are welcome Vintage, Roadbikes,Bmx Balloon muscle bikes or Middleweight. The Swapmeet is going on at same time as the Tour of Reidsville Criterium. There is going to be alot of people watching the race also walking and looking at the Vintage Bikes. Any questions call Tony 336-280-6551  (email) tpender3@yahoo.com or Reidsville Bicycles 336-349-3550


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 6, 2012)

Comrades:

As you head out to this fine event, please take the attached Wanted poster with you. Thanks!




Lando


----------



## richtrix (Jun 25, 2012)

Getting ready to sell some stuff. Hope to see a big crowd JULY 1st !


----------



## jd56 (Jun 25, 2012)

wow I wasn't prepared for this one...some how I missed the reminder. 
I'm heading the other way that weekend to get a bike...love to go though...hell it's only around the corner from Eden NC.

You guys out there are sure lucky to have all these meets in your back yard.


----------



## tpender3 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Bike swap Meet*

Bump to top


----------

